# Looking for Accounting job



## rajsavita (Jul 30, 2013)

Hi,

Well i have never used this forum before. I am looking for an accounting job, i have completed my studies in Aus but my experience in Accounting have been overseas. As most employers want local experience to consider you i was only wondering that if people don't give a chance then how can one get local experience. I am a permanent resident and right now will we working in some part time job. Can anybody give light or help me?

Cheers,

Raj.


----------

